# Deer Stand Nature Pics Part II



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Went out to San Angelo for our annual doe/spike hunt and got some nice shots. Here's a couple:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Some very nice shots there.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Very nice shots. I really like the roadrunner images.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Great shots of the Roadie.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

I need to edit the links to the pics. Anyone know how I can edit them? The "Edit" button isn't there.


----------



## Redilingus (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice Red *X*s


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Yep red X for me too.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

I need to edit the links to the pics. Anybody know how? They got moved.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

You have a time limit to edit. Might have to repost.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

OK, I'm reposting the pics with the new links. I had a buddy who is an expert photographer (professional) take a look at my shots, and he suggested that I'm limiting my colors with keeping my ISO set on 80 and reminded me of the "Rule of Thirds". I'm going to experiment some more in the future and keep these tips in mind. Live and learn.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice arrowhead and fenceline pic.


----------

